# Discussion: Past town names



## GirlPolarBear (Oct 23, 2016)

If you've had past animal crossing games, and obviously a town name, what did you call them?

Wild World- Hashley
I got lent this from someone and never returned it for many many years oops. It was called Hashley!

City Folk- Lincoln
I used to live in Lincoln and called my town just that.

New Leaf- Beartown, Moonbear, Coffee
My first game was called Moonbear. I lost it for a year and reset when I found it because the spark was gone. I renamed it Moonbear (regrets!) I wish I kept Beartown. My favourite animal is a polar bear. And my second town I called Coffee.

Nintendo Switch upcoming title (?): Tea
I'm looking forward to calling my town Tea!


----------



## Bowie (Oct 23, 2016)

My _City Folk_ town was called Wildcity. Can't really remember my other ones.


----------



## StarUrchin (Oct 23, 2016)

Starnaut, Paradise (I noticed everyone calls it that), Cookies, and Panqakes. I just restarted so new town name idek xD


----------



## blackfeint (Oct 23, 2016)

i'm pretty sure my acnl town's name pre-reset was Eden..


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Oct 24, 2016)

My wild world town name is quite embarrassing, I got that game when I was a teenager and going through a 'everything I say and do is hilarious' phase. Anyway, I named my town Jesam. Was supposed to be some kind of play on my real name. Can't actually remember why I added the Je at the start for. 
When I first stared new leaf I made my first town Link, but I wasn't happy with my hair and couldn't put up with it until I unlocked shampoodles so I reset. Then I named my current town hyrule. I kind of wish I'd been more original. I wasn't doing online stuff at the time so I didn't realise how common it would be (although I guess I could have worked it out). For my second town/cycling town I've named it Kokiri. Again, to do with Zelda. But I will be resetting that town soon and gong for a more haloween type of name since I'm wanting a theme. Possibly something like Salem/Voodoo


----------



## Sheando (Oct 24, 2016)

My first WW town was Mooville. Sigh. I was 11 and . . . really liked cows . . .


----------



## Mistymayz (Oct 24, 2016)

Every town I make I call Nova...not sure why but if I try a different name it just doesn't _feel_ right if that makes any sense ^-^


----------



## Eline (Oct 26, 2016)

In Wild World, I think my town was called 'Vennep' once, because the town I live in is called Nieuw-Vennep (New Vennep), but that wouldn't fit lol. I think I also called it New York or something once... I am so unoriginal. 
In City Folk.... I just can't remember. Probably something lame, lol! I tried switching on my Wii to check, but it's not connected to the tv right now and I'm way too lazy to see what cables aren't put in. 

My town right now, in New Leaf, is called Appaloo! For the Nintendo Switch (if there will be an AC I HOPE), I'm not sure yet. Maybe I'll call it after a flower or something.


----------



## dizzy bone (Oct 26, 2016)

My first WW town name was called "Itaewon" which was the area I grew up in Korea. I still remember all my villagers from that town </3 I had a 2nd WW town called Snowdrop but I don't remember anything from it besides the name honestly lol. 

My first NL town was called Kenka, named after a bar I lived near in the east village in new york haha. My first town on my 2nd cartridge was called Suspiria, named after the Dario Argento movie (my favourite film) and I reset it a couple times with the same name. I recently made a new town on that catridge and it's called Tinytree.


----------



## GirlPolarBear (Oct 26, 2016)

I love all your pasts town names. Some are super funny xD


----------



## ashlif (Oct 27, 2016)

Ansville and Yumeyo. One of them I randomly came up for a town name.


----------



## naelyn (Oct 27, 2016)

My very first town in WW was called Crimson. Sounds stupid now..


----------



## Pookie4557 (Oct 27, 2016)

My City Folk town's name was DOGLAND, and I cringe so hard looking back on it.


----------



## phoenixfab (Oct 27, 2016)

Back when i was 10 I got my first AC game, and since I was going through my OMG IM SO RANDOM XDXD RAWR UWU phase my town was named something along the lines of Fabulosity. So much regret.


----------



## namiieco (Oct 28, 2016)

WW: Muffinel
CF: Paradise
NL: Surda, Lilycove, Atheos, Ezreal, Nutella, Sundown


----------



## miwaku (Nov 1, 2016)

my wild world name was Kyandi
my (old) new leaf town was Yosei


----------



## furbyq (Nov 2, 2016)

My original AC town was called K-Town after my name, lol. Every town since then has been Malady or Nocturne.


----------



## kingblook (Nov 5, 2016)

I believe my first town in City Folk was called.... wolftown. I had a serious OBSESSION with wolves??? It was really weird lmao. But my first two towns in the New Leaf were both called leenkiwi.... like "leen" and "kiwi" ? It's a really weird inside joke I have with my girlfriend. But I figured if I ever wanted a pretty aesthetic town.. I would have to change that, lol. So my current town is called Starview because it's space themed!


----------



## Aleigh (Nov 5, 2016)

kingblook said:


> I believe my first town in City Folk was called.... wolftown. I had a serious OBSESSION with wolves??? It was really weird lmao. But my first two towns in the New Leaf were both called leenkiwi.... like "leen" and "kiwi" ? It's a really weird inside joke I have with my girlfriend. But I figured if I ever wanted a pretty aesthetic town.. I would have to change that, lol. So my current town is called Starview because it's space themed!



My very first town was in the very first GameCube version, and I had the same thing. Except it wasn't wolves, it was ponies. Yep, you guessed it, my first town name was PonyTown.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Nov 5, 2016)

Corpate for Game Cube, S-Ville for Wild World, City Folk (I stopped once I got a bad haircut that didn't look Pitty at all), and New Leaf.


----------



## fenris (Nov 5, 2016)

I don't remember the name of the town I made on Gamecube, but my New Leaf towns have been called Athene (after a genus of owl), Oolong, and Matcha.  I've actually had a lot of iterations of Matcha...  I think my current town is the fifth or sixth?


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 8, 2016)

GameCube: Sooo many. I restart my GameCube towns a lot ~

Wild World: My very first Animal Crossing town *EVER* was called Hawaii. Wish I still had it </3 I also had a town called Heaven

City Folk: I can't remember, probably something similar to my Wild World town names ~

New Leaf: Kokomo, Oz, Maui


----------



## Blixin (Nov 8, 2016)

My first ever town was called Azura. It is the first and last time I will name anything that reminds me of someone else because now I don't like to be reminded of that person. 

My town right now is called Sanctum and I truly feel like it is _mine_.


----------



## nerdatheart9490 (Nov 8, 2016)

For the GC version, I liked naming my towns after places in Greece. I usually went with Athens and named the character Athena.

For NL, I go with whatever fits the town's theme. Sakura for a cute Japanese town, Oceania for my post-apocalyptic theme (1984), Nekomura for my Japanese cat town, and Wonder for my Alice in Wonderland themed town. I went with Vienna this time, but I don't have a theme to go with it.


----------



## chaicow (Nov 10, 2016)

My first town name was tree. I was 10 and I had not idea what Animal Crossing was.


----------



## jvgsjeff (Nov 12, 2016)

Forest has always been my main town name, but I've also used the names Ohio, USA, and Bananas for other towns I've made.


----------



## davidlblack (Nov 12, 2016)

my sister always was the one to name our animal crossing towns, and she thought that we were supposed to name the town after the town we live in.
my acnl town pre-reset was Athens, because I love greek mythology and the percy jackson book series.
my current acnl town is nintendo.
other names i wanted to use but ended up not using include Windfall and Snowbell, after LOZWindWaker's Windfall island and Pokemon XY's Snowbelle city.


----------



## Arlo (Nov 12, 2016)

I have also been guilty of "Hyrule"  The only other one I remember is Ivystar!


----------



## Mira (Nov 15, 2016)

In WW it was Kyoto and in City Folk I named my town Okinawa  Right now it's Appleton though. Wanted something different in this game!


----------



## Relly (Nov 15, 2016)

Population growing: Oaklon 
Wild world: Newham (lol)
City Folk: NewEssex 
New leaf: Pineford


----------



## supercataleena (Nov 15, 2016)

I can't remember what I named my towns in previous games because I would constantly restart them, but I do know I named them mostly after Hayap Miyazaki films. I am sure a lot of people have. I think at one point I definitely named my town Totoro lol.


----------



## Flare (Nov 15, 2016)

Hmm... which is better?:/
Starbell
Alwind
Prefer Alwind tbh...


----------



## Rabirin (Nov 15, 2016)

My very first animal crossing for gamecube town was named S&M because it was preowned and I had no choice in the name LOL since it wasn't mine. I decided to check it out before deleting it and lived there for a while actually but then I decided I wanted a town that was completely my own. 

I have no idea of what I exactly called my very first wild world town, but I'm guessing it was something like "SunCity" or "StarCity" I do remember calling my towns ___city a lot of the time, mostly star city. You can probably see why I eventually moved on since it was way too generic and I wanted to be a little more different. As of now, my current wild world town is called Macaron. I had all of my towns named this up until recently, since I wanted to go for a sweets theme. 

My city Folk town was named Gangnam for a long time and then it went through a phrase of being named after planets and then back to Gangnam. I had it like that for a very long time and it kinda dated my town since I named it at a time when I was around 13/14 and gangnam style was a huge craze and I was obsessed with it. As of now, my town is named Milk again i'm not too sure though as I haven't played it in ages. 

First new leaf town was again Gangnam because I was thinking so hard about what I should call my new leaf town upon release and prior and I really couldn't think of anything so I just went with Gangnam again. My current town is called Milk though and I like it so much that I don't think i'll change it anytime soon. 

If new leaf comes out on the switch, I think i'll be calling my town Milk too. It's just become a trademark to me now.


----------



## Frostbite2002 (Nov 17, 2016)

*sigh* I really didn't want to have to think about my past town names! My younger self was so uncreative >~<
My wild world and my city folk town names were both the exact same (originality on point I know) So what were they? Well I can't write them here but basically they were the name of my hometown. How creative. I didn't know what to name my town when I first got the game and my siblings just said "hey name it ------ so it'll be like you are living here" and I just went with it. When city folk came out I was older of course but apparently not any better at naming so I just kept the old one so I could get into the game as soon as possible.
My Animal crossing: new leaf town name is a bit better at least, it is "Aljale" which is an amalgamation of letters from all of my names. Still not very creative but honestly I was so excited when new leaf came out that I didn't really care and I just put down whatever I thought sounded decent. I've gotten used to it by now so I kind of like it, even if it is a bit clich? and stupid lol!


----------



## iovis (Nov 18, 2016)

I don't remember my GameCube village name, since I was about seven when I played it. 

Wild World was um... Easter I think? No idea why we named it that.

I forgot my City Folk town name since I didn't play it very often

New Leaf is Solia

my memory is horrible OTL


----------



## Zeldagurlfan1 (Nov 18, 2016)

Tragic Story, 
Lost my LE ALBW with a fulled maxxed out ACNL game. So .......... I quit. It was called Kakariko. 
I have Italy, Canada, Sarahland, Hyrule on the GC AC game cards, and my current town - and Worst Name but best layout is called Zeldland. 

V_V lol....


----------



## Alyx (Nov 19, 2016)

I've had a lot of towns over the years. I started playing Animal Crossing maybe Christmas 2002 or 2003.

*Gamecube/Population Growing* - I had two memory cards, one came with the game and the other we bought separately. On the main memory card was a town called *Mew* (based on the sound cats make); it was my very first town and my favorite villagers lived right next to each other: Bob and Mitzi! My second town, *Pokey *(based off of the red horse in Gumby), had a ton of apples, and that's about all I remember of it.

*Wild World* - I had one copy of AC:WW, and I named the town *Mew*. There seems to be a trend with my town names, that's for sure!

*City Folk *- One copy, one town. I restarted twice, and both towns were called *Mew*.

*New Leaf* - I had two copies at one point. My cartridge had a town named *Mew* (Mayor Aly). It was a very well developed town; I worked on it from 2013-2016 and had all of my dreamies. The town fruit I recall was the cherry. I had Carmen, Felicity, Rosie, Ankha, Punchy, O'Hare, Maple, Fauna, Stinky and one other that I can't remember. My digital download copy held the town of *Pokey* (mayor Marie), another perfect town with beautiful PWPs and flowers everywhere, with more of my dreamies, including Tom, Blaire, Purrl, Mitzi, Freckles and Bob.
Now, I have the town of *Eureka* (mayor Junie), and thanks to Amiibo I have Carmen (waiting on my Punchy Amiibo card); my town fruit is once again cherries! I do not plan to get a second copy of ACNL again so I will just be sticking with developing and growing Eureka!


----------



## GirlPolarBear (Nov 19, 2016)

What  are you doing for your future towns guys?


----------



## Alyx (Nov 19, 2016)

GirlPolarBear said:


> What  are you doing for your future towns guys?



Probably going to change course of naming. For the next Animal Crossing to come out, I'm probably going to stick with Eureka.


----------



## jeni (Nov 19, 2016)

I was pretty young when WW came out and I started the game up in the car after buying it - when Kapp'n asks you where you're going my 6 year old mind didn't realise that he was talking about the game so I typed in 'home' with no capitalisation or anything and that's what my town is still called 11 years later jfgkjfkf


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Nov 20, 2016)

WW - The Dump
WW 2 - Windee
CF - moony

can't remember GC


----------



## bigger34 (Nov 20, 2016)

WW - florida
CF - Crossing
NL - わくわく


----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 22, 2016)

WW - poppinvil
CF/LGTTC - Oxford, Areuktiar
NL - Hyrule, (now Alyse)


----------



## MyVisionIsDying (Nov 22, 2016)

My Wild World town was called Somewhere... xD


----------



## Ray-ACP (Nov 23, 2016)

Always something nature related, mountain, mt.leaf, forest XD


----------



## Wrath Reign (Dec 18, 2016)

Until New Leaf, all of my towns were named Friendly. I think me and my cousin set down playing the gamecube AC and were like "Hey, maybe if we name it friendly, they'll all be friendly!" and ever since then it was just tradition. In New Leaf mine is R. O. P. because I decided Friendly had lived long enough.


----------



## hamster (Dec 18, 2016)

pretty sure ww was poppy, cf was oxford & nf is isuru


----------



## ramen.jpg (Dec 18, 2016)

I used to go by Sunville or something then I think I used Monroe like once

and Now I use Hell everytime


----------



## GreenLeaf (Dec 18, 2016)

nl and ww share the same name of Aspen on gc I resetted often so I don't remember the last I think was something like Mana(fon)


----------



## katieoak (Dec 18, 2016)

Sheando said:


> My first WW town was Mooville. Sigh. I was 11 and . . . really liked cows . . .



That's cute! My WW town was my first ever AC town and I named it "Anaville" because I was like 11 or 12 and felt like "animal" had to be somewhere in there...


----------



## CookieCrossing (Dec 18, 2016)

I've had countless towns, especially on gc. Most of them I was young for tho

GC: cooltown (main town), AvaBeach (I had a friend named Ava and was obsessed with the Peach Beach track in MKD so I fused the names together), petshop, Partytown, Franklin (I went on a mission to create an exact carbon copy of the town in the prima guide, eight year old me was weird), pony

WW: Nowhere, pony, sunshine

CF: muppet, sunshine (muppet was honestly fabulous)

NL: Frapp? (I had a town for a year or two but it was so bad that I tried to erase it from my memory. I don't remember the name at all lmao)


----------



## Peapod (Dec 18, 2016)

Gosh, I had a bunch. The ones I remember are Nevada (not sure why, I just like the name of the state), Letalica (after personal worldbuildy stuff), Deadeye, Peachpit, Honeypot, Crabtown. The current one I use (and my fave) is simply Peapod. I just think it's cute, I guess!


----------



## NinelivesBobcat (Dec 19, 2016)

1st GCN town: Maple. First thing on my mind when naming the town. Didn't realise there was a villager with the same name.

2nd GCN town: Midtown. First thing on my mind when naming the town. This time I made sure it wasn't a villager's name.

e+ town: ホヒンダ (Hohinda). Named after the town from the manga どうぶつの森 ホヒンダ村だより (Dōbutsu no Mori: Hohinda Mura Dayori / Animal Forest: News from Hohinda Village).

City Folk town: Can't remember but when I would buy the game again I will probably name it Eukarya because of my New Leaf town's name.

New Leaf town: Animalia. Named after the kingdom of most animals (from this point onwards, the towns will be named after animal biography).


----------



## Orieii (Dec 19, 2016)

Hawaii has been my town name in AC: Population Growing, WW and in City Folks X3


----------



## FruityLogic (Dec 19, 2016)

Can't remember my first GC one, but my two WW ones (which I still have) are "home" and "nowhere".  the second one I bought used at a flea market, and just continued on the last person's save. As for the first one, I guess I had high hopes about WW when I named my town! 

Oh, I got another GC disc, and started a new town a few days ago. I just called it "Sakura", as that was the first thing that came to mind. I got a villager I have in NL as well (but don't remember encountering in the past)!


----------



## thisistian (Dec 23, 2016)

Iceland → Everlane → Serenia


----------



## xara (Dec 27, 2016)

with wild world, i had a tendancy to name towns after real life places (florida, ontario, etc). pretty unoriginal, but oh well lmao


----------



## SilkingOblique (Dec 29, 2016)

ACPG: "town" I think, don't think I really named it I was like 5 and didn't understand
ACWW: Cinnabon or somethin I think
ACCF: Bio Town
ACNL: Araxos was my longest standing town, now it's Snickers


----------



## Haskell (Dec 29, 2016)

I loved the name of 30 Acres for the GG version. People that know that game will understand.


----------



## Tikikata (Dec 29, 2016)

Doubutsu no Mori (N64): イチゴ (Ichigo)
Animal Crossing: Celidon (misspelling of "Celadon," lol)
Wild World: Yokukau
City Folk: Strix
New Leaf: Ichigo

...seems like I've come full circle, lol.


----------



## Swablu (Dec 29, 2016)

Hanabera & Pololi → Kurage & Osaka → Kurage & Seaside


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 2, 2017)

I've only ever played ACNL but I've had and restarted many games... So far I've had:
Arryire
Lluvia
Salem
Bounty
Valo 
and one more that I can't think of, I had barely started it but already erased it for the OYC XD


----------



## liliamgirl (Jan 5, 2017)

Mine were all named after random places. My CF was London, WW was England, ect.


----------



## tacocat (Jan 5, 2017)

GC - Our Town

I bought the Nintendo Power guide to Animal Crossing because I was OBSESSED with the game when it first came out. In the guide, they called their town "Our Town" and I thought that was the smartest thing ever, so I copied them lol. 12 years later and I still think that's pretty cute.


----------



## RoverIsReallyCute (Jan 5, 2017)

City Folk: Smashville

GC: AnimalForest

WW: No idea. I didn't even own wild world. My brother's ex girfriend did.

NL: City Folk/Krypt


----------



## ZeldaSylveon (Jan 6, 2017)

GC: city. I THOUGHT THE GAME WAS ASKING WHETHER OR NOT I WANTED T O LIVE IN THE COUNTRY OR CITY

WW: Rainy Hi. I didn't make it??????

CF: Tanemop i wanted an original name

NL: Calimari a mix between callie and marie dklfsfsd


----------



## Mayor Mom (Jan 6, 2017)

Back when I played WW, I think my town was called Starfall...It was Star something...


----------



## LisaIsEatingTacoBell (Jan 6, 2017)

My first town back in the GC days was Jerky. Don't ask me why, child me can't answer that. My WW town was Sunshine just like my current ACNL town.


----------



## Dork (Jan 7, 2017)

I've only had acnl but i've restarted more times than i can remember haha

In no particular order:
- Citrus
- Lotus
- Melon
- Avalon
- Rimn
- Fayrim

Currently it's Lilrose for whatever reason

I don't even know, man.


----------



## intropella (Jan 7, 2017)

Wild World - My House (LOL. I was in 3rd grade, and I thought they meant where I'm going, not a town). I was stuck with that name for 2 years ahaha. Good ol days.
ACNL - Mirotic . This came from a song named Mirotic from DBSK / TVXQ. I thought it just look cool. Not only the town is name is Mirotic, but the town tune has the song as well. haha.


----------



## Hom-Dai (Jan 8, 2017)

All my town names have been named after locations from World of Warcraft. I've had Duskwood, Northrend, Silverpine and my NL town is Karazhan


----------



## hulaburger (Jan 8, 2017)

Gamecube : Boosvil, my butt, Whiskey 
DS: Iceberg
3DS: Sunny


----------



## Lululand (Jan 8, 2017)

I named about 80% of my halfway-finished towns of the past "Sunfield", since I pretty much always want to do bright summer towns... The only few times I chose other names I ended up hating 'em after a few days lol


----------



## metzouya (Jan 10, 2017)

AC GC: Fourbells (?)
lol


----------



## Hom-Dai (Jan 10, 2017)

GC: Kalimdor
WW: Silverpine
CF: Northrend
NL: Karazhan, Duskwood


----------



## aschton (Jan 10, 2017)

i've only played WW at a friend's house, second grade, haha.
NL: Schmeldon --> Moonbend


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jan 11, 2017)

In Wild World I had a really bad habit of restarting all the time (like in New Leaf.) Some of the towns I remember having were:

-japann
-LalaLand
-Forest
-Nowhere
-Kawazu
-Aomori
-Aizu


----------



## starry-syzygy (Jan 11, 2017)

-Hawaii (it was my 1st time playing AC, didn't know it would become my town name)

-Dongcity


----------



## TheMisaMisa (Jan 14, 2017)

My first WW town was called Nintown. I saw it in the manual and I couldn't come up with a name of my own, so I copied it. I named my first NL town Japan because I was going through a bit of a weeb phase.


----------



## 707 (Jan 18, 2017)

I'm stuck w/Butts
I just don't know what else to call it.


----------



## AutumnWillow (Jan 18, 2017)

I remember that I named my GameCube town USA, for some reason.


----------



## lotsofcrossing (Jan 18, 2017)

Used to always name my towns Spira from Final Fantasy X  

I still quite like that name lol. 10/10 would still use.


----------



## cleoquartz (Jan 19, 2017)

My first town name was something like "Seaside", I think. It's from a kinda famous town from where I grew up in Florida. I then had either that name or "Atlantis" or "Southsea" for all other games after that.
I bought ACWW again after years of not playing & I named it "Lorelei" after the story about the mermaid. 

In New leaf, I restarted my town like 3 times, though ahha. oops. 
First, it was "Plutonia". I wanted a weird/colorful town theme at the time & I looked at my Sailor Pluto poster and just came up with it. 
The 2nd town was called "Apliotes". It's after the greek god of the Southeast wind & rain/fruit/flowers, Apeliotes. I thought it was a really pretty word while reading about greek mythology. 

My 3rd & current town is "Yarrow", named after the white flower. I wanted something more simple & delicate/calm sounding.


----------



## Qwerty2017 (Jan 29, 2017)

I remember naming my GCN town Calif because we just moved to California that year I first started to play Animal Crossing. I need to find my memory card and start playing again. I'm going to be expecting lots of weeds though!


----------



## amarie. (May 8, 2017)

my first town was in CF back in 2004. my daughter was two and i had let her name it. she just said random letters and it came out to be Antmpo. to us it sounded like 'Antempo" so thats what we called it.


----------



## CherryBlossomCrossing (May 8, 2017)

My first ever town name was Catville.


----------



## Primarina (May 10, 2017)

GameCube: I had a ton of towns, but my first was Teeville, and others I've had over the years include Sandburg, Imil (named after a town in the _Golden Sun_ franchise), and a bunch of others.
Wild World: NERV (for _Neon Genesis Evangelion_)
New Leaf: My first town was Selva (meaning forest in Italian), but I reset it.


----------



## Soigne (May 10, 2017)

Gamecube: Forest (...)
Wild World: Hawaii (. . .)
City Folk: Oakville
New Leaf: Plethora of town names. My first town was called Mapleton I think. My second was called Rohan.

I remember my Wild World town vividly. It was horrible.


----------



## oath2order (May 11, 2017)

WW: Kirin. I don't remember the reasons for that


----------

